# One Week and a Velvet Blue E39 530i Sport...



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Well some of you may remember this car I did a little while ago and it was one of the hardest corrections I had done,Tthe owner sold that car and wanted me to do a full correction detail on his new pride and joy which was a E39 530i Sport in velvet blue.

This detail was carried out over 6 days during the evenings and just like his old ride it needed quite a bit of work!

So the car was foamed using valet pro ph neutral snowfoam



















After 5 mins it was rinsed off and washed using the 2BM and dried using a miracle dryer.

Tardis was then used to removed tar from the lower areas which there was lots off before claying with bilt hamber autoclay.

I then took some PTG readings and most panels were showing signs of original paint with a couple showing signs of a re-spray beeing between 200 and 400 microns.

So I started with the paint correction and after a few polish & pad combos can you guess what had to be used? yep the big guns Menzerna Power Gloss and 3M Fast cut plus @ 2000 rpm's!

All panels needed 2 hits of initial correction so I did the first hit with powergloss on a meguiars cutting pad to remove all of the deep swirls and knock back the RDS's and following this with 3M FCP acheived around 95% correction I would say.

Front wing before










After










So nearly all panels had RDS's, heavy swirling and marring so I knew i was in for a long one!

The swirls on the door could clearly be seen even under low level lighting










And under the halogens & brinkmann!



















After 1 hit of Powergloss @ 2000rpm, 1 hit of FCP @ 2000 rpm and 1 hit of 3M fine cut compound @ 1800rpm to remove the holograms & buffer trails!










50:50



















Fully Corrected




























Side skirts were corrected using 3M fine cut compound on a 3M polishing pad

Before










After










The Bootlid was heavily swirled and full of RDS's










50:50 after 1 x powergloss @ 2000rpms and 1 x 3M FCP @ 2000rpms!



















Fully corrected



















Rear bootlid before










After



















The rear lights were also corrected using a polishing pad and menz IP

Before










After










The rear bumper was supporting a few scuffs & swirls



















After some wet sanding










After polishing



















The sides of the rear bumper were heavily swirled and corrected using FCP & a 3M polishing pad

Before










After










Rear Quarter before










After



















Lower areas were also corrected with powergloss & FCP










The roof just like every other panel was heavily swirled!










After a couple of hits of compounding










Front wing before










50:50










I noticed a deep scratch on the wing too










So some wet sanding was required










After










The front pillar was heavily swirled










After FCP on a "4 orange compounding pad










Same process for the wing mirrors

Before










After










I started work on the car monday evening and didnt finish the first stage of correction until Thursday evening each panel was needing 2 hits and its quite a big car too!

With the bulk of the correction work complete I attended to a few other jobs, 1st up was the exhaust this had seen better days and the owner wasnt sure whether it was suppsoed to be black or chrome!










So after quite a bit of elbow grease, wire wool and autosol it was looking a bit better




























The rear lights were removed and dirt cleaned from behind them.



















The following day the car was foamed and washed again due to the large amounts of dust built up over the last few days from compounding I then began refining and this was done using Menzerna PO106FF on a yellow 3M polishing pad

Some shots after just refining no LSP




























The car was given an IPA wipedown before victoria concours was applied as LSP

Wheels were cleansed with lime prime and protected with jetseal, tyres and plastics dressed with chemiacl guys new look trim gel

Interior mats were scrubbed with G101 and jetwashed and dried with the extractor, leather cleaned & condition with Gliptone

and the car was given a final wipedown with chemical guys synthetic QD

The Afters







































































































































































































*Total worktime = 35 hours over 5 days!*


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats !!! 
You have a new car again :thumb:


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Cracking work! These big cars take a lot of effort I know, well done fella!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

What's great about this post (except for the cracking correction work!) is the before and afters from the same angle etc. So many people seem to take before's in direct light and the afters with no light at all or "forget" to take any afters!

Great work on what is a very big car with alot of paint - i did an M5 about a year ago and the paint was never ending, well done!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great correction work!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Clark said:


> What's great about this post (except for the cracking correction work!) is the before and afters from the same angle etc. So many people seem to take before's in direct light and the afters with no light at all or "forget" to take any afters!
> 
> Great work on what is a very big car with alot of paint - i did an M5 about a year ago and the paint was never ending, well done!


Thanks for the comments mate and i know what you mean about the before & afters from the same angle it shows exactly what has been acheived in the same lighting conditions and the same area, I have to say a lot of inspiration does come your highly professional detailing threads 

and yes this car did go one for ever, my dad wants me to do his 7 series next!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Breezy said:


> Thanks for the comments mate and i know what you mean about the before & afters from the same angle it shows exactly what has been acheived in the same lighting conditions and the same area, I have to say a lot of inspiration does come your highly professional detailing threads
> 
> and yes this car did go one for ever, my dad wants me to do his 7 series next!


Might have to keep some things to myself from now on then


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome job on the correction mate, great 50/50's and plenty of pics during 

Is the car on the correct tyres ?? They look really odd, maybe the wrong profile


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good correction work:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Spot on mate. you really needed to bust out the big guns on this one then. The correction work is a1.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - that was some job and amazing results :thumb:

note to self - NEVER do a dark blue 5 Series :doublesho


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Spot on mate. you really needed to bust out the big guns on this one then. The correction work is a1.


Defo mate I've got a wool pad ready for my dad's 7 series!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - that was some job and amazing results :thumb:
> 
> note to self - NEVER do a dark blue 5 Series :doublesho


unless you have a compounding pad, 3m fast cut plus, menzerna powergloss and a lot of patience


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Really nice work, always loved these cars. Maybe one day i'll own one :d

Sean


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic job, really like that individual colour, especially after you have worked your magic on it!

Sveneng


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great work mate, an enjoyable read as always


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Awesome job on the correction mate, great 50/50's and plenty of pics during
> 
> Is the car on the correct tyres ?? They look really odd, maybe the wrong profile


I think they are the correct tyres although the owner is planning on getting a set of "18 M Parallels! :car:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top correction:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there - well done.


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Breezy, that looks fantastic, as always - you really are on top of your game and I always enjoy reading up on your work. Nice one.

Pad


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Great work mate, love the writeup!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Great work there mate, the wifes Compact is a similar colour and similarly swirled and marked, hope I can achieve the same finish on it as that.


----------



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Absolutely cracking job - nice one.

Question for you - I have the same car and the plastic rear diffuser around the exhuast is filthy and nothing I've used, including APC, can clean it up. How did you do it?


----------



## woodside (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello there - excellent job

can I ask - what does a correction like that cost - looking for another car to buy and Ican then factor in cost for paint correction.


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Really good turnaround...


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Fox530 said:


> Absolutely cracking job - nice one.
> 
> Question for you - I have the same car and the plastic rear diffuser around the exhuast is filthy and nothing I've used, including APC, can clean it up. How did you do it?


I used autosmart G101 diluted 10:1 the plastic diffuser wasnt too bad if its really filthy then using a stronger mix or even neat APC should do the trick along with aggitating the dirt with a brush, I used a swissfax brush which is quite soft however if the dirt is really ingrained using a stiffer brush can also help.

I've also managed to clean heavily contaminated smooth plastic areas with a claybar too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work!!!

Car looks like new...

:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

woodside said:


> Hello there - excellent job
> 
> can I ask - what does a correction like that cost - looking for another car to buy and Ican then factor in cost for paint correction.


Dont really wnat to discuss prices publically but you have PM regarding this :thumb:


----------

